# Das Fressen geht weiter



## zako (8 April 2017)

Nachdem YASKAWA letztes Jahr VIPA übernommen hat, hat nun ABB B&R geschluckt.
Auch wenn die Motivation der großen Firmen unterschiedlich sein dürfte.
Wie ist Eure  Einschätzung dieser Entwicklung?
 - Technologie (z.B. wie geht es mit Powerlink  weiter? )
 - will sich der Große möglichst schnell sein Geld wieder holen?
 - Unternehmenskultur
 -  ...?


----------



## Knaller (8 April 2017)

Moin

Ich denke ABB will sein Programm nach unten abrunden.  Im Servobereich und "klein" Steuerungen fehlte da noch was.    


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 April 2017)

Ich bin schon einige Jahre bei ABB aus der SPS Entwicklung weg und nicht mehr ganz auf dem Laufenden. Ich denke ABB muss in allen Bereichen sein Programm abrunden. Ich fand und finde die AC500 nicht schlecht, aber wenn ich bedenke, was die AC500 zu meiner aktiven Zeit so konnte und was andere Hersteller da schon konnten hatte ABB doch erheblichen Nachholbedarf und hat ihn auch heute noch.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## bike (11 April 2017)

Als Siemens TI gekauft hat und daraus die 200 er entstand, war das ein Draufzahlgeschäft.
Erst als die 200 er gewachsen ist und daraus die 1200 entstand, wurde es besser.
Daher bin ich da sehr zurückhaltend was bei solchen Geschäften gut und sinnvoll ist.
Als es noch Motoman war, waren die Roboter und Anwendungen für Europa / Deutschland passend.
Und die Leute in Allershausen waren motiviert und gut. 
Jetzt? Die Technik kann nicht so, nach meiner Meinung,  für den Weltmarkt gemacht werden. 
So geht inzwischen auch bei uns, leider.


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 April 2017)

Soweit ich informiert bin, musste eine geregelte Übernahme durchgeführt werden, da der Betrieb in den Händen zweier Familien ist/war
und es keine geeigneten/interessierten Nachfolger innerhalb dieser Familien gibt/gab. Das Thema einer geregelten Übernahme bei B&R ist
schon seit fast 10 Jahren ein Thema gewesen und wurde nun vollzogen.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## blimaa (11 April 2017)

Di B&R Programmierung ist ja nicht Codesys basieren. ABB, soweit es mir ist, schon. Wird dann die B&R Codesys basierend? Wird der Powerlink in der Codesysumgebung angesiedelt oder lässt man dieser aussterben?


----------



## miasma (11 April 2017)

Ich denke B+R wird sich die starke internationale Präsenz und Vertriebsstruktur von ABB zu Nutze machen und aufgrund dessen weiter wachsen können. Aus eigener Kraft wäre dies sicher nur noch im begrenzten Umfang möglich gewesen. 
Ich denke nicht das es sich um eine Nachfolgeregelung seitens B+R handelt, dies wird heute in der Regel mit Stiftungen gemacht egal ob die Familie geeignet ist oder nicht. Dies ist allein schon aus Steuerlicher Sicht sinnvoll.

ABB hingegen wird sicher den Maschinenbau als Absatzmarkt für seine Produkte im Sinn haben, bzw. will in diesem Zweig zu Siemens und Schneider aufschließen.


----------



## KGU (24 April 2017)

Das warum war hier ja nicht die primäre Frage, sondern wie es mit dem Automation Studio, Powerlink etc. weitergeht.  Da wir aber nun schonmal dabei sind. In der Webkonferenz wurde erwähnt, dass ABB damit zu Siemens aufschließen will. Nichts gegen die Jungs und Mädels von B&R, die in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten einen sehr guten Job gemacht haben, aber ich denke dass ABB damit zu kurz gegriffen hat. Da gab es andere Gerüchte in den letzten Jahren, mit denen das vermutlich leichter gefallen wäre. Aber das wäre  ein "wenig" teurer geworden. Vielleicht lieben sie aber einfach nur die Herausforderung.


Was die Technologie angeht würde ich folgendes vermuten (ist aber nur meine unbedeutende Meinung): Wenn ABB wirklich offene Steuerungstechnik betreiben will (was sie ja auf der Webkonferenz gesagt haben) wird über kurz oder lang Powerlink nicht mehr deren Nummer 1 Bus sein oder sogar "sterben". Es haben sich schon zu viele große Firmen für EtherCAT entschieden und wenn man sich die Mitgliederzahlen beider Organisationen und die Kunden die dahinter stehen anschaut ... aber wir werden es sehen .


Was das Automation Studio angeht, wird das sicherlich bleiben aber vielleicht irgendwann umbenannt in Automation Builder mit einem netten Buchstaben dahinter. Das macht ABB doch heute auch schon so . Es dürfte kein Problem sein die Codegenerierung der ABB AC500 mit in das Automation Studio rein zu integrieren. Es kostet halt nur ein wenig Zeit und Ressourcen.
Da ABB aber auch heute schon keine einheitliche Engineering-Umgebung hat und der Markt in dem sie sich bereits bewegen eher konservativ ist, kann es auch sein das beide Engineering Produkte bestehen bleiben und nur Schnittstellen aufweisen werden. 
Ich weiß auch nicht genau ob der Automation Builder schon Codesys 3 basierend ist, wenn wäre es interessant zu sehen, was B&R dann macht. Das Automation Studio ist mit Sicherheit ein tolles Tool, was ich aber nie verstanden haben: Das Automation Studio 4 kam NACH der 3. Edition der 61131-3 heraus und trotzdem unterstützt es die Neuerungen der Norm nicht. Sicher sind diese optional, aber wenn man es genau nimmt, war das Produkt veraltet bevor es released wurde, bzw. war es B&R einfach egal. Da ABB aber Offenheit versprochen hat, wird es interessant zu sehen ob das so bleibt.


Alles in allem wird die Innovationsgeschwindigkeit bei B&R ausgebremst werden, dann auch wenn es eine "eigenständige" Devision sein wird, muss die generelle Richtung doch mit dem Konzern abgestimmt werden. Und das dürfte zäher sein als Herrn B. und Herrn R zu überzeugen. Erst einmal haben sie aber ja die Aufgabe, die Produkte von ABB Stotz "rückwärts" in dere System zu intergieren.


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 April 2017)

Die ABB Software war bisher ein Zwitterwesen. Die Hardwarekonfig erfolgte über Plugins im Codesys 3 Teil, die eigentliche Programmierung jedoch weiterhin in Codesys 2.


----------



## Kurt (25 April 2017)

Mir tun nur die MA's und die MAinnen leid.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2017)

> Mir tun nur die MA's und die MAinnen leid.



Warum??? Wird B&R jetzt geschlossen? Wo ist das Problem, wenn ein Betrieb von einem anderen
geschluckt wird ( solange es nicht Midea ist, welcher Kuka kauft ).

Mit Grüßen


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum??? Wird B&R jetzt geschlossen?


Das wohl nicht, aber durch Synergieeffekte werden mit Sicherheit ein paar Stellen wegfallen.


----------



## maxder2te (26 April 2017)

Mal abgesehen von Synergieeffekten, die meiner Meinung nach vor allem den Bereich Vertrieb und Verwaltung treffen werden, hat die Fusion vom technischen Standpunkt aus ein paar sehr vernünftige Gründe:

B&R fristet im deutschen Sprachraum immer noch ein gewisses Nischendasein neben dem großen S, ist aber vor allem im Serienmaschinenbau sehr stark. Im nichtdeutschsprachigen Ausland kennt man die Firma entweder gut, oder gar nicht (who the F... is B&R?).
Ich persönlich hege die Hoffnung, dass sich durch den Zusammenschluss mehr Firmen (Endkunden) auch mal von etwas abseits des S-Einheitsbreies überzeugen lassen, wenn der Name ABB dahintersteht.

Vergleicht man B&R und Siemens direkt, dann ist B&R vor allem 2 Sachen: schnell und offen. Das mag für den 08/15 Wald- und Wiesenprogrammierer vielleicht unwichtig sein, aber vor allem wenn man sich mit komplexen Prozessen, Mathematik und Regelung auseinandersetzen muss, dann stößt man bei Siemens schnell an Grenzen, die sich nur durch sehr viel Hardwareaufwand (1518-ODK) lösen lassen.

Ein handfester Grund, warum ABB etwas zukaufen musste ist, dass sie seit Beginn der 1990er-Jahre im SPS-Bereich um Jahre hinten sind und ihre aktuellen Sachen (Hardware/Software) wohl schnell abkündigen werden und das notwendigste in Automation Studio integrieren werden. MA-mäßig werden wohl bei ABB in diesem Bereich viele Leute gehen müssen oder zu B&R zwangswechseln.
Ein weiterer handfester Grund ist das Thema Sicherheitstechnik. Soweit ich informiert bin (und muss zugeben, dass meine Info schon einige Jahre alt ist), ist im Bereich der Roboter die integrierte Sicherheitstechnik ein Lizenzprodukt aus dem Hause Reis Robotics. Reis gehört ja seit einiger Zeit zu KUKA, KUKA wiederum wurde nach China verkauft. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der neue Eigentümer von KUKA kein Interesse daran hat, den Konkurrenten mit Sicherheits-Know-How und Lizenzen zu versorgen. Ich gehe daher davon, dass da recht bald B&R-Safety-Lösungen in den ABB-Robotern laufen werden.

In Bezug auf Automation Studio und Powerlink.
Ersteres wird sicher bleiben, letzteres wird eher sterben. Vor etwa 10 Jahren hat B&R schon von Powerlink auf GBit-Ethernet gesprochen, gekommen ist bis dato nichts. Dass ein Schwenk hin zum Beckhoff-Produkt notwendig sein wird, wird einigen in Eggelsberg sicher weh tun, aber vom technischen Standpunkt betrachtet macht es sicher Sinn.
Der Weg hin zu CoDeSys wird imho nicht kommen, dafür müsste B&R zu viele Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 April 2017)

Soweit deren Safety-Aufgaben nicht von Jokab Safety Produkten abgedeckt wir, die gehören ja schon ein paar Jahre zu ABB.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## maxder2te (26 April 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Soweit deren Safety-Aufgaben nicht von Jokab Safety Produkten abgedeckt wir, die gehören ja schon ein paar Jahre zu ABB.
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


Jakob Safety ist eher bei der Hardware und der klassischen Sicherheitstechnik zuhause.
Bei den Robotern gehts eher um Safe Motion, sicherheitsgerichtete 6-Achs Transformation usw. Das hatte Reis schon zu Beginn der 2000er-Jahre und ist meines Wissens nach von Abb lizensiert worden.


----------



## zako (28 April 2017)

ABB ist eine AG. Also will der Shareholder auch die Rendite sehen - also zweistellig (den Herren B + R hätte für zwei warme Malzeiten am Tag sicherlich auch mal eine niedrige einstellige Rendite gereicht. Und wenn man sich einen Kunden "kaufen" will, dann geht es da auch leichter).
Der Invest muss auch wieder rein. Also eine Niedrigpreispolitik kann hier nicht die Lösung sein - also muss man technologisch überzeugen. 
Ob man Themen findet, auf dem Kunden aufspringen - mal abwarten (gute Steuerungen + Antriebe allein reichen heute nicht mehr).
Da versucht also ABB auf den Gebiet der Automatisierungstechnik aufzuschließen, während sich dann die Konkurrenz Buden wie LMS oder Menthor Graphics gönnt. 



maxder2te schrieb:


> Vergleicht man B&R und Siemens direkt, dann ist B&R vor allem 2 Sachen: schnell und offen. Das mag für den 08/15 Wald- und Wiesenprogrammierer vielleicht unwichtig
> sein, aber vor allem wenn man sich mit komplexen Prozessen, Mathematik und Regelung auseinandersetzen muss, dann stößt man bei Siemens schnell an Grenzen,
> die sich nur durch sehr viel Hardwareaufwand (1518-ODK) lösen lassen.


Für sowas nimmt man im Sondermaschinenbau, in der Prüfstandstechnik usw. auch gerne eine SIMOTION.



maxder2te schrieb:


> In Bezug auf Automation Studio und Powerlink.
> Ersteres wird sicher bleiben, letzteres wird eher sterben. Vor etwa 10 Jahren hat B&R schon von Powerlink auf GBit-Ethernet gesprochen, gekommen ist bis dato nichts. Dass ein Schwenk hin zum Beckhoff-Produkt notwendig sein wird, wird einigen in Eggelsberg sicher weh tun, aber vom technischen Standpunkt betrachtet macht es sicher Sinn.
> Der Weg hin zu CoDeSys wird imho nicht kommen, dafür müsste B&R zu viele Kompromisse eingehen.


Kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sich ehr ABB in die SW- Architektur von B&R integrieren wird. Wird interessant, v.a. bis wann das dann abgeschlossen ist.
Aber auch bei HW- Themen muss einiges gleichgezogen werden. Wenn ich mal an die Antriebstechnik denke, da arbeitet B&R auch mit recht hohen Zwischenkreisspannungen. Auch solche Themen müssen angegangen werden - Stichwort Isolationsfestigkeit der Motoren. Zwei Antriebsplatformen machen z.B. keinen Sinn, Portfolioerweiterungen aber schon.


----------



## maxder2te (28 April 2017)

zako schrieb:


> Für sowas nimmt man im Sondermaschinenbau, in der Prüfstandstechnik usw. auch gerne eine SIMOTION.


Gibt es hierfür eine C-Laufzeitumgebung und ein Simulink-Target?


----------



## zako (28 April 2017)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Gibt es hierfür eine C-Laufzeitumgebung und ein Simulink-Target?



https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/64896248

http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/mc-solut...ons/test-stands/Pages/integration-matlab.aspx


----------



## zako (13 August 2020)

…. vor kurzer Zeit hat Schneider Electric bei PROLEIT zugeschlagen:
https://www.it-production.com/news/maerkte-und-trends/schneider-electric-uebernimmt-proleit/

Also auch ein mittelstÃ¤ndisches Unternehmen mit 500 Mitarbeitern (Prozessleittechnik). Was Ã¤ndert sich da fuer die Mitarbeiter?
- jetzt Schneider SPS statt S7 in den Anlagen?
- gesteigerte Umsatzerwartung pro Mitarbeiter?
- fuer den Endkunden wird's wohl auch nicht billiger
- Schneider hat sich sinnvoll ergaenzt...? (wobei die haben vor Jahren auch ELAU gekauft - aber gibt es heute noch viele alte ELAU- Kunden die jetzt mit Schneider arbeiten? )


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 August 2020)

zako schrieb:


> - Schneider hat sich sinnvoll ergaenzt...? (wobei die haben vor Jahren auch ELAU gekauft - aber gibt es heute noch viele alte ELAU- Kunden die jetzt mit Schneider arbeiten? )


Ja gibt es, wobei was heißt "mit Schneider arbeiten"? Die, die ich kenne, arbeiten mit den PacDrive Steuerungen (M und 3), die ursprünglich mal von ELAU kamen.


----------



## zako (13 August 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, wobei was heißt "mit Schneider arbeiten"? Die, die ich kenne, arbeiten mit den PacDrive Steuerungen (M und 3), die ursprünglich mal von ELAU kamen.




D.h. 15 Jahre nach der Übernahme immer noch keine gemeinsame Platform?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 August 2020)

zako schrieb:


> D.h. 15 Jahre nach der Übernahme immer noch keine gemeinsame Platform?



Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Elau hatte PacDrive M, Codesys2.3 basierend mit Umrichtertyp MC-4,
dann hat Schneider Elau übernommen und das System weiterentwickelt zu PacDrive 3,
Codesys 3.5 basierend. Jetzt gibt es mehr Bandbreite und Möglichkeiten bei den Controllern
und mehr Auswahl bei Umrichtern ( Lexium 52 Einzelumrichter & Lexium 62 anreihbar mit DC Kreis Zusammenschaltung )

Ich würde sagen, die Übernahme hat das System vorangetrieben. Die Schwachstelle von Elau war ja der Vertrieb,
das System war bzw. ist super.

Die SchneiderGeräte schauen fast gleich aus, man erkennt sie leicht am weißen Gehäuse, ELAU ist grau/braun.


----------



## zako (29 Dezember 2022)

blimaa schrieb:


> Di B&R Programmierung ist ja nicht Codesys basieren. ABB, soweit es mir ist, schon. Wird dann die B&R Codesys basierend? Wird der Powerlink in der Codesysumgebung angesiedelt oder lässt man dieser aussterben?



Nachdem die Übernahme von B&R nun auch schon über 5 Jahre her ist, meint ihr dass sich die Erwartungen von ABB erfüllen...? 
Gibt es auf technologischer Ebene Synergien?


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2022)

Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob da Synergien im Vordergrund gestanden sind. ABB ist - meiner Meinung nach - ein ziemlicher Gemischtwarenladen. Das ist nicht mal negativ gemeint, sondern sie sind breit aufgestellt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob da Synergien im Vordergrund gestanden sind. ABB ist - meiner Meinung nach - ein ziemlicher Gemischtwarenladen. Das ist nicht mal negativ gemeint, sondern sie sind breit aufgestellt.


Was ich bei ABB so erstaunlich finde ist, dass die mit einer relativ kleinen Entwickletruppe ein anständiges SPS System (AC500) entwickeln. Ich finde es bis heute toll auch mal Bestandteil dieser Truppe gewesen zu sein. Das Projekt bei ABB ist bis heute, über 10 Jahre nach Projektende, das am längsten laufende Projekt.


----------

